# Video: Audi RS 4 Avant Footage Added to Fourtitude YouTube Channel



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just uploaded some footage Audi has released of the new RS 4 to our YouTube channel dubbed Fourtitube. Watch it below, but not before you put on some good headphones or hook up an audio jack to a great sound system and turn it up so you won't miss that soundtrack.


----------

